# part number for S3 Strut Brace



## djsilvera (Apr 17, 2001)

I'm trying to get the strut brace off the S3 shipped to me in CONUS from Great Britain. Anyone have a part number I can call with? Please S3 Owners, help!
Dan


----------



## Pekka (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: part number for S3 Strut Brace (djsilvera)*

You'd probably be better off asking that question here:
http://audi-sport.net/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum&f=4


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: part number for S3 Strut Brace (djsilvera)*

Wouldn't one from an Audi TT be the same? Both are A4 platform cars, both are AWD, but use the same engine, nothing is really different about the cars, the width is the same. I'd think that a TT brace would work.


----------

